# Microphone in KDE 4.3.4 doesn't works



## Anonymous (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi!

My system: FreeBSD 8.0 GNERIC i386, KDE 4.3.4
mixer

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  57:57
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to  82:82
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to  81:81
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  78:78
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line2    is currently set to  56:56
Mixer line3    is currently set to  46:46
Mixer dig1     is currently set to  69:69
Mixer dig2     is currently set to  54:54
Mixer dig3     is currently set to  54:54
Mixer phin     is currently set to  56:56
Mixer phout    is currently set to  56:56
Mixer video    is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```
Microphone on KDE 4.3.4 doesn't work. I use Skype, sound is okay but the other 
site don't hear me. I did try Audacity and microphone doesn't work too. 
If I talk in the microphe I hear myself in the speakers. If I "mute" 
microphone in KMixer, there are no differencies. I still hear myself in the 
speakers.

cat /dev/sndstat

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (4p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```
dmesg | grep pcm

```
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0
pcm0: <eMicro EM28028 AC97 Codec>
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0
```

Thanks in advance.
Mitja
--------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know if it is a bug in KDE 4 or something else.
In KMix settings I have "Restore volumes on login" unckecked and it works. I don't know why but microphone didn't work today. I did checked "Restore volumes on login", logout from kde, start kde again, run "mixer -S =rec mic" again because when I restarted KDE I had "Recording source: mic cd" and microphone works.
Again I unchecked "Restore...", logout...and it works still.


----------

